# Manette pour iPad ?



## xKwaKx (9 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour tout le monde,

Je m'adresse à vous car j'aimerai trouver solution à mon problème, si il y en a une 

L'iPad est une petite merveille, mais je souhaiterai l'exploiter un peu plus.
Et je voulais savoir si l'on pouvait connecter par USB ou Bluetooth, une manette pour jouer aux jeux iPad ? Il existe par exemple l'app "Joypad" qui utilise l'iPhone comme manette, et qui est d'excellente qualité, mais très très limité en nombre de jeux.

Alors voilà, existe-t-il un moyen de jouer tranquille avec une manette ou il faut jailbreaké son iPad pour pouvoir réellement en profiter ? (ce qui ne m'arrange pas vu l'arrivée prochaine de iOS 5)

Merci pour vos réponse


----------



## asticotboy (10 Septembre 2011)

J'ai pas vraiment de réponse à ta question... je trouve juste dommage de vouloir ajouter un accessoire tel qu'une manette à un iPad... qui est une tablette tactile et que tes doigts seulement devraient satisfaire...


----------



## xKwaKx (10 Septembre 2011)

C'est sûr que pour certains jeux tels que angry birds, infinty blade, le tactil est nécessaire et une manette se retrouve vraiment donc inutile.

Mais pour des jeux tels que FIFA, real racing ou encore meganoid (plateforme), le tactil ainsi que le poids de l'ipad n'est vraiment pas la meilleure façon de jouer. D'où ma question


----------

